# Lower back pain from shooting?



## TALON (Mar 20, 2006)

The back is so intricate, it's really hard to say for sure. Suffering from back problems myself, the soreness usually surfaces in the neck or upper back, between the shoulders. Never bothered my lower back, but that's just me.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

AA - 

Kinda depends on what you're doing. If you're shooting in a bent-over, constipated, asbellian position, then yeah, it's a real possibility. Also possible that you're tensing your lower back for some unknown reason, or worse, like a lot of us, you're just getting older ... 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Artúr (May 20, 2007)

Addict;

Are you leaning back when you shoot, or are you leaning forward? In other words...are you in any way torquing your back?

My lower back usually only hurts when I have been standing -- or sitting, as in front of the keyboard -- too long in a bent forward position.


----------



## arrowaddict (Apr 9, 2006)

I'm trying to put my weight forward a little, like some of the pics Ive seen. I have a hard time stopping practicing. I tell myself just one more set of three arrows, but I almost always keep on going and going and going. I told myself I wasn't going to shoot today, but when I got home I thought, just one arrow won't hurt, well, it turned into about twenty. I am improving though. And addicted for sure.


----------



## longbowhunter (Mar 5, 2004)

ArrowAddict... due to age, accidents and athritis. I suffer from severe back problems, worn vertebrae in the L3 and L4. I have found that by shooting with a closed or even stance, and a straight up "T" position like a target archer. My back usually manages just fine. If you open your stance up and lean forward at the same time, you are most likely already feeling a little twist and / or pinch in the spine already. If I try to shoot in an open stance with a squat / gorilla type of position. TOOO much stress on the back. I'd be out of commission for days. Try the closed / even stances and see if that helps. It keeps me shooting with no problems.


----------



## arrowaddict (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks, I'll try that. My wife has banned me from my bow for a few days though.


----------



## Bethany (Jan 24, 2021)

arrowaddict said:


> Anyone ever get it from shooting too much? I've shot my bow everyday since I got it and I've developed some pain in my lower back , just wondering if this could be the reason or is it something else. I'm shooting at least a half hour a day. Guess I'll take a break and see if it goes away.


I found this forum searching for if my lower back could be hurting from archery. I know this was a long time ago, but did anyone find anything that worked for them?
I workout daily lifting weights so I am familiar with back soreness and this is different in a bad way. I started archery about a week ago and similar to you practice everyday for about an hour, I am thinking my form could be off. 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## 3finger (Mar 29, 2018)

COnsider your posture and mechanics while pulling arrows out of the backstop. Bending over and twisting? I've had lower back pain (Spondylolisthesis) for years and have learned to avoid anything that involves a jerking motion. Relaxed erect posture.closed stance is the most stable platform irrespective of what Fred Asbel preaches.


----------



## woof156 (Apr 3, 2018)

As 3finger said a lot of it could be due to posture mechanics. Above in vipers old post he talks about crouching while shooting and using your back to take some of the draw wt. Most back soreness from shooting does tend to be higher in the back. As a workout person you know that back soreness often is alleviated by core strengthening like ab work. Also lifting wts may be irritating those muscles, more than shooting. Finally what do you mean by lower back? Above the pelvic girdle or in the muscles of pelvic girdle - any sciatica etc?


----------



## Bethany (Jan 24, 2021)

woof156 said:


> As 3finger said a lot of it could be due to posture mechanics. Above in vipers old post he talks about crouching while shooting and using your back to take some of the draw wt. Most back soreness from shooting does tend to be higher in the back. As a workout person you know that back soreness often is alleviated by core strengthening like ab work. Also lifting wts may be irritating those muscles, more than shooting. Finally what do you mean by lower back? Above the pelvic girdle or in the muscles of pelvic girdle - any sciatica etc?


Thanks for the reply. It’s different than workout soreness which is why I went searching for answers. It’s the lower lumbar region. It may not have anything to do with shooting, but had me wondering since it’s the newest thing I’ve added to my routine.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

B - 

As I said in the original thread, and the guys said above:
If could be a postural thing, either very bad OR fairly good form can both wort against you. 
The hunched over thing is a given, but really relaxing into the shot can exacerbate the curvature of your lower back.
While standing up straighter and engaging more of your core might be all you need, since your picture implies you're fairly young, you really have to make sure there isn't something else going on. Basic advise is to have someone who knows what they are doing check your form. If the pain gets better or stays the same, you might be on the right track, if it gets worse, even a little worse, then it really has to be evaluated - and not over the Internet.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Bethany (Jan 24, 2021)

Viper1 said:


> B -
> 
> As I said in the original thread, and the guys said above:
> If could be a postural thing, either very bad OR fairly good form can both wort against you.
> ...


Thank yall for responding. I appreciate the advice.


----------



## woof156 (Apr 3, 2018)

Bethany said:


> Thanks for the reply. It’s different than workout soreness which is why I went searching for answers. It’s the lower lumbar region. It may not have anything to do with shooting, but had me wondering since it’s the newest thing I’ve added to my routine.


Something that seemed counter intuitive to me years ago was to tuck the tummy in/moving the butt forward. i.e. not shooting with a sway back. I have seen some new shooters really arch they back when shooting and that could put the wrong muscles into play. The back should be straight and butt in when drawing and releasing. Icing the soreness may make it go away and in time it will correct itself. Good luck


----------



## Dartwick (Oct 28, 2019)

I have had serious lower back problems. I have never had lowr back pain from archery though because I stand straight.

If I need to be lower I shoot from my knees and keep my back straight.


I do have to be careful about how I pull arrows from the target andusing a stringer can easily agrivated a damaged back.


----------



## Bethany (Jan 24, 2021)

woof156 said:


> Something that seemed counter intuitive to me years ago was to tuck the tummy in/moving the butt forward. i.e. not shooting with a sway back. I have seen some new shooters really arch they back when shooting and that could put the wrong muscles into play. The back should be straight and butt in when drawing and releasing. Icing the soreness may make it go away and in time it will correct itself. Good luck


Thank you! I will keep that in mind!


----------

